# X-blade back drag



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Saw this idea on this site decided to go with it. Couple pics:


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

2..................


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

3..................


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

THe thing works mint. Can't beleive how well it scrapes.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks nice. So far I found my x-blade in itself back drags quite well since it almost strait up and down to start and heavy. 

Did you do out of necessity or have to done this in the past and carried on a tradition?


----------



## 05DURAMAX (Nov 25, 2005)

I agree, I only have 10 or so driveways, but the x-blade back drags really well in general. My friend has the boss with the down pressure, and the X does way better. My own driveway the snow has to be pulled away from the house. 

On another note....I noticed the dump didnt have a cutting edge?? Yaz it looks like you have one?? The town bought me a center bolt cutting edge, the only problem is, the edge doesnt go below the factory edge. So I wore both edges down to the wear bar. Then I turned it over. Keep in mind we havent had that much snow, Id say Ive plowed about 300 total road miles and my cutting edge is gone on both sides. Instead of being 6" or so its about 4".

I decided to put a regular 9' cutting edge with the top bolt holes. It is 5/8 instead of 1/2. Now the cutting edge has about 3" to wear until it hits the factory edge.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Ya I want to wear down the stock edge on the blade and then put and edge on it. It had one so I used that as the back drag. 
This is the first back drag I have ever made. The X blade does back drag better than most plows but it will still not clean the surface the way I want to.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Looks good MJM, have you found the X blade scraps better than regular Fishers???


----------



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

Does it chatter when back dragging? I almost put one on my old style 9' M/M until I saw someone using one, It chattered something terrible. Will it peel off the tire tracks from driving over the snow up to get up to the garage door.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Ya the angle of the plow is unreal. The top of the blade hangs over the cuttting end by prolly 10". 
Only time I have tried the back drag so far was with ice that was starting to melt and it scraped it clean. Before it would have just packed it down.

So far so good!


----------



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

Hey MJM, Are those two pivot links the only support and attaching points? I'm assuming that while plowing forward the unit just sort of dangles there and when you back drag it pushes against multiple points? and that it does not interfere with the trip edge?


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Give us an update after the next storm (if we get anymore). I'd love to hear how she works!!!


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I used my back drag blade just like this the last storm and it worked great even with the heavy wet snow we had.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

05DURAMAX
Yes I have a cutting edge it's came rusty but It a hevey duty reverable also. I have to measure it! I have no idea the actual thickness and hight. I'll post back.
Yaz


----------



## Rappa (Dec 2, 2003)

05DURAMAX said:


> I decided to put a regular 9' cutting edge with the top bolt holes. It is 5/8 instead of 1/2. Now the cutting edge has about 3" to wear until it hits the factory edge.


I'm not sure that is the best idea... A standard 9 inch cutting edge has only 8 bolts. The X-blade needs 10 bolts because the angle of attack on the X is so much more aggressive that it puts alot of pressure on the cutting edge. And that's why the bolts are bigger as well. Not to mention that the factory trip edge is designed for a center punched cutting edge. Your only getting half the "meat" as leverage behing a huge cutting edge. Fisher doesn't reccommend 8 or 9 inch cutting edges on minute mounts nevermind the x-blade.

I have snapped a regular 6 inch on one of my x-blades so I know there is some force riding against them. You could lose an entire cutting edge hitting one small man hole. There is another thread going where this exact same thing happened with a MM 2 setup.


----------



## Rappa (Dec 2, 2003)

By the way, I love the backdrag blade. I would love to fab one myself and I may definately copy your design somewhat. I really need it too. Nice work.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

well to follow up on the backdrag, it worked good for prolly 10 hours. Then the rod ends started to bend. Then I broke one in half so I took it off.

Back to the drawing board I guess. Looks like I will have a year to make a new one. Ha


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey thats the way it goes but iam VERY Intrested in this project. Attack angles and weight change the pressure on plows,bolts ect. The pivot links are great but do you need to alter there position of just make a solid pivot on the back side? Would the weight of the edge smash down and snow you missed pushing if it just trails behinde the lead edge? Also should the back edge raise up the plow to get a full bite while backdraging? What kind of math would we need to figure out the force applied to the supports and bolts?
I have been reading all the post on back edges and thinking about making some also. So just a few questions to think about.... Plus everybody got a few cutting edges around the shop..


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

I liked the idea of using the rod ends to adjust for wear on the edge. I have seen alot of different styles of backdrags. Some of them fold down and the weight of the plow kinda sits on it. 
I have seen ones on full trip blades that are basically stationary because thier is no trip edge to deal with.
I think it started to bend when going forward with it angled the end of the back drag cutting edge would be pushing through the snow too. 
Another big problem that I was having with it was the sander in the back. As soon as I would change how much sand was in it most of the time the back drag would not even be hitting the ground.


----------



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

You fabricated that yourself?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks good! Nice truck you got there:salute:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok then we got to figure attack angle plus ballast. Also support in the middle of the plow. Do you have the damaged parts they can tell the story of how it broke.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

There was a post last year of a back drag plow for a Fisher. It seemed to be done very well. I did a search but could not find it, maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Well I noticed one side started to bend prolly when i lifted the blade all the way and slam into a pile the top of the back drag blade would hit the underside of the a frame going back to the truck. 
Another thing to think about is that it had movement side to side of prolly 2 ". I will take some pics of the parts.


On a totally different subject but not really, I have a boss plow on my other truck. The way it hooks up once you drive into the plow you flip a switch and the headgear goes up to the truck. Before the pins click in it lifts the front of the truck maybe an inch and then clicks on. So when it is lifting the truck it is putting down pressure on the blade right? Way didnt they make it work so it could apply it for back dragging? Am I missing something here??


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Thats a good idea.. Is that 100% electric or is it hydraulic when it lifts.


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

hydraulic. it is the opposite from fisher. to put the plow up it retracts the cylinder on a fisher it extends it. I would think it would be pretty easy to make it have down pressure.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

Because Snoway Patented the down pressure feature they have the "rights" to the "technology." I think it was either myself or a friend of mine that emailed Boss about that feature because I was interested in their plows but was also curious as to why they don't have it already. This is the answer they gave me. :salute:


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

Thats what I figured. Oh well.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

It's only a pattern infringement if the sell it.. But if they were nice they may tell you how to do it yourself or you could figure it out on your own.


----------

